# Remi Blinds / rear view mirror



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

I have a Fiat Ducato high top camper ( 2009 version) fitted with Remi Blinds. Unfortunately the blinds will not close unless I remove the windscreen mounted rear view mirror. The CCTV monitor is also clipped onto the mirror so its a real pain removing mirror to close the blinds. There is a little cut out in the blinds to accommodate the stem of the mirror but my mirror has a stubby stem which prevents closure. 
Is there a long stemmed mirror available that would fit on the windscreen mounted base and would allow closure? The van suppliers indicated there was no alternative to removing mirror each time.
I would be grateful for any help on this.
Brendan


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

How important is the rear view mirror, most motorhomes don't have them as they serve no purpose except showing which cupboard door has suddenly opened. You may have a bit of rear vision on a PVC but is it essential.
The Fiat has excellent rear vision with the wing mirrors.

Just a thought

Mike


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

I agree that the large wing mirrors provide excellent, indeed adequate rear vision but I can see out rear window and as I say the monitor for reversing camera is clipped to the mirror. ( screen of monitor acts as mirror when camera is turned off) If no alternative mirror is available I will have to live with the status quo but I'm hoping someone might know of solution. Must admit I haven't contacted Fiat directly but cant find much help on their website.
Thanks anyway.
Brendan


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I've fitted Remisfront blinds to my Boxer cab and the cutout in the centre of the front blinds only just clears the mirror stem, but it is sufficient to allow the blinds to meet.

In your case it could be that Fiat have bonded the mirror mount to the screen slightly too high or low which will prevent them closing. If this is the case it may be possible to break the bond between the glass and the mount and re-bond it in the correct position, but rather you than me! Or maybe the blinds have been installed too high or low.

As far as the rear view monitor is concerned I just move it parallel to the screen which leaves sufficient space behind for the blinds to close.

I would say that the blinds are fabulous. Very quick to open and close and they keep out probably 95% of light from the cab windows. They're definitely the most useful addition we've put on the van and, in the summer, they make the Silver Screen redundant.

Roly


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

If you are referring to the blinds that draw from the sides and connect together with magnets then ours are the same. I find you have to 'centralise' the mirror before drawing the blinds and they shut ok. I have had to remove mine twice now because they have fallen apart


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is no problem with the same set-up on our Ford Transit.

The mirror stem is quite thin.

I have removed the useless rear-view mirror and adapted the stem and fitted the Waeco monitor direct onto it.

Have a look at a Transit (any sort of MK7, not necessarily a MH) and see if the stem is a better shape.


----------

